# Gallery Postbit Announcement



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

[img]http://triton.imageshack.us/Himg217/scaled.php?server=217&filename=gallerypostbit.png&xsize=640&ysize=480[/img] 

Id like to draw everyone's attention to a new addition to the postbits (which is the part on the left of threads beneath the avatars). 

We now have a link at the bottom which displays the number of images in a members gallery and links to it.

Cool eh? Now you all have to post stuff!!! 

No seriously, each and every member of Heresy puts me to shame with the quality of your work so lets post it up and share. Another benefit to sharing and posting your pics is having something to compare to in a year or two, a way to see how much you've improved. Heresy isn't going anywhere, and as the site grows and improves so will you.

So get out those cameras and show us the models! :grin:










.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Smooth Lee, now you make me want to post more pics!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool addition, I have one of the highest amounts too :grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, that is cool Jez.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Really like this feature. You spot an artist you like, see they have a gallery, off you go. Don't forget all - any tips on painting, modelling, photography... Take yourself to the hobby forums and search and ask.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Very cool idea now I will have to post some more pics in the gallery.


----------



## Izual (Dec 30, 2007)

cool stuff - time to full my gallery!


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

nice now to post up some pics i guess.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've had a few reports from people who have work in the gallery but the link isn't displaying.

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

It's fine for me. That's wierd.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Last night, I managed to post one pic in the gallery, but then when I tried it two more times, neither worked. Something along the lines of "a problem has been encountered, please contact your administrator" That's the only problem I had.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Its really good news to see Jez has managed to bridge the gap between the Gallery and main Forums with this natty little feature.


Just had a quick upload of some pictures and had no problems popping up three. 

If anybody has any problems please feel free to PM me titling the PM 'Gallery' so I can sift it out from other pms.

For a quicker response post your queries in the Technical Help forum.


----------

